# 06 bandit 280 overheating



## 911crash (Jun 9, 2007)

I'Ive have had temp warnings shortly after getting machine. they changed the thermostat, computer, murphy box. It boiled over once and has shut down a couple times due to temp. the motor is a jd 200hp. john deer(jesco) did the swap outs. the blades are sharp the anvil is correct and the fins for the radiator are unobstructed. the temp rises(220plus)usually after 6hrs of running good. Friday it lasted about 4 1/2 before getting hot and shutting down. Any questions, comments or suggestions. thanks. I emailed bandit directly and am waiting to talk to them.


----------



## transporter (Jun 9, 2007)

911crash said:


> I'Ive have had temp warnings shortly after getting machine. they changed the thermostat, computer, murphy box. It boiled over once and has shut down a couple times due to temp. the motor is a jd 200hp. john deer(jesco) did the swap outs. the blades are sharp the anvil is correct and the fins for the radiator are unobstructed. the temp rises(220plus)usually after 6hrs of running good. Friday it lasted about 4 1/2 before getting hot and shutting down. Any questions, comments or suggestions. thanks. I emailed bandit directly and am waiting to talk to them.



i would check the cooling fan is doing its stuff as well its not unheard of for manufacturers to fit them round the wrong way, also has the water pump been checked, i,ve seen engines where the impeller of the water pump spins on the shaft when hot and therefore doesnt pump the coolant round the system


----------



## John464 (Jun 9, 2007)

4 1/2 hrs of constant running? I never have to run my chipper that long, even when doing excavation/lot clearing jobs. We can fill 3 11ft chip bodies in under 3hrs on our 08' Bandit 250xp.

Have you checked you have enough fluid for radiator?

Did you buy your chipper at Cherry Valley? If not, they have a great service department. Talk to Howard over there.


----------



## 911crash (Jun 9, 2007)

it was purchased new at cherry valley, but they cant work on the jd engine so it has to goto jesco which is the authorized repair facility. cherry valley doesn't have the laptop to do diagnostic work for the engine. i almost always have the chipper running i don't like guys dragging brush and logs to the chipper and pile it up and then have to touch it again to feed the chipper my truck is a 30plus yard capacity.(but thats just me)the fluid is fine and there has been other days where the chipper ran straight for 8 plus hrs. (again just my preference) tim, joe and mike (cherry valley)are all very familiar with the chipper and don't offer much suggestion. we have even had a piece of cardboard covering the radiator for an hour or two and chipping 18 in. logs with no temp fluctuation. the problem seems very sporadic. any more suggestions???thanks for the imput.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a 280 for about 5 years.That thing always over heated, Make sure the guys are cleaning the leaves off the radiator from time to time and check to see if there is foam rubber stuffed next to the radiator that crap was on ours and after removing it the chipper worked better also try running with the side motor covers off on real hot days.


----------



## bushinspector (Jun 10, 2007)

Does it have a thermostat? Could be sticking?


----------



## neighborstree (Jun 10, 2007)

you probly wasted all the $$$ on the new murphy switch and what not

heres my observations. do as i say and ill have it fixed in no time are all

the dummys at bandit have the fan sucking air in, insted of blowing out of the radiator. this causes micro dust and pollen to build up in the radiator fins. spray the balls out of it with a hose and watch the dirt pour out the other side.. thats almost a sure fix

check your belt that spins your fan for tention. if its a little loose. its to loose. tightin it !

once its tight, check your fan clutch

last but not least., run the machine with the radiator cap off. let it heat up and wait for the thermostat to open, look for circulating water. if it circulates, then your water pump is good, if not replace that to, let me know what happens,. and stop running your chipper for 5 hours at a time anyway, at that rate you'll have 5000 hours by the end of summer


----------



## 911crash (Jun 11, 2007)

spent about 2 hrs sunday night using an air compressor blowing every single fin clean and using a small screwdriver to clear any blockage. all repairs were warranty and no cost to me. bandit contacted me today we played phone tag. first thing they swapped out was the thermostat sometime back in sept or november. not to sound stupid but if the fan blows away from the engine how cool will the engine be . engine reached 235 today after about 4-4 1/2 hours running. I'm am totally fed up with this thing.


----------



## neighborstree (Jun 11, 2007)

most chippers have a reverse fan system, bealeve it or not. its your rdiator keeping your engine cool. not air blowing agenst it or away from it


----------



## John464 (Jun 11, 2007)

911crash said:


> engine reached 235 today after about 4-4 1/2 hours running. I'm am totally fed up with this thing.



I dont understand why you are running it so long. 4 1/2 hours at full throttle! I turn my chipper on when its "chipper time" and thats when every limb is on the ground and behind the chipper or if a bigger job lined up/stacked in parts of the jobsite where its ready to be backed up to and fed. You are putting much uneeded wear and tear, wasting fuel, and all those hours on your chipper. You say you dont like your guys touching brush twice, but touching twice usually is the faster and more cost effective way. I do not think they were designed to run them how you are using it. It should not take 4 1/2 hours of the chipper running to fill one truck. I would guess most chippers would overheat at 4 1/2 hours at full throttle.


----------



## 911crash (Jun 15, 2007)

they installed a larger pulley on the flywheel so the cooling system would pump more. will find out on monday if successful or not. as far as how long i run the chipper it is more economical for me to run it the way i do. we do allot of removals and with one guy on ropes and two guys dragging brush the debris is removed at a steady pace. and the machine is designed to run whether its 2hrs or 10hrs. my machine has just over 530hrs since new in july of 06. the machine doesnt run all the time just when needed. thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 15, 2007)

I doubt either of my chippers run 4 and a half to five hours in one week...Most of the time we get everything down and to the chipper.If I can,I load it with the skid loader while someone operates the chipper controls...It's a safety issue as well...Say you have your chipper running while you guys have your back turned and some curious little kid comes along....With that said...Make sure you are keeping the leaves cleaned out of the front of it while it's running....If there are leaves on the trees,then it needs to be checked and cleaned out probably every ten minutes while running at full throttle.When I got my first chipper,mine always ran hot and I never could figure out why...Then a guy from another tree crew saw us working and came over and made me aware of this..If it runs hot too many times,it could blow the head gasket if it hasn't already and if coolant gets into the oil,you're really gonna have problems......The last thing I want to do is tell another business owner how to operate...But I suggest dragging all of your brush to the chipper,and I always make a pile in the hopper and make sure it's touching the feedwheels so when I fire it up it automaticaly pulls through...Chip,then shut down...If you have to keep doing it to keep brush out of your way thats fine,but don't constantly leave it running for more than 30 minutes or so at a time...I bet if you change your habits a little,it will make you more productive and I'd also be willing to bet that it will be the end of your machine running hot......And remember,no matter what...Clean that front screen out at least every ten minutes while there are leaves on the trees


----------



## neighborstree (Jun 15, 2007)

I Hope That Works For You, In The Case It Does Not Just Trade It In And Let It Be The Dealers Problem


----------



## gdn (Jun 24, 2007)

*engines designed to run*

My thoughts:
radiator fan goes good either way, our morebark never has a problem sucking air and vermeer fine blowing it.
If fins are clear and radiator full (and pump working belt tight etc.) chipper should run indefinitaly at full throttle without over heating. In fact it should run cooler the way you run your operation beacuse the loading will be spaced out that much longer. (we run our chippers 5hrs a day for street tree pruning, is fine). 
if nothing wrong with cooling system i think the motor burning funny. get injectors checked and stuff. Actually, get mechanic's advice. 
running chipper at full throttle constantly is NOT a safety issue. Child is not going to crawl into the thing. You are going to see child first because you are operating a large, dangerous, high revving machine. Double handling will cost in time/injuries. We tow with chipper running, if driving short distance leave throttle UP. If you keep start stopping your chipper you are sending it to early grave. Treat your machine with respect, don't mother to DEATH. 
leaves on raditor mesh will overheat chipper in approx 5-10 mins. If this is your problem then replace flat screen (which requires cleaning every 10min) with corrugated screen like on CAT diesels. Clean corrugated screen once a year, with diligence.
don't think it is bandit problem, i think engine problem.


----------



## gdn (Jun 24, 2007)

also should mention mulch trapped in radiator fins rots out the copper causing it to leak, good idea to blow out with compressed air daily


----------



## 911crash (Jun 27, 2007)

the pulley on the fun was increased in size to spin the fan and water pump a little faster. it over heated monday but i believe it was due to dead wood being chipped blocking some of the radiator fins. i blew it off and let it cool a little and started up. machine was on a couple hours at a time. today no dead wood and no overheating issue today. machine ran steady for about 6 hrs also 90 plus degrees the past 2 days. i may still have the pusher fan installed a fellow competitor has had similar overheating issue, probably worse. a pusher was installed on his and no problem today he has a bandit 254 with a Perkin's 140 hp. thanks for all input and suggestions.


----------

